# [RISOLTO] gentoo-dev-sources non più in portage?!?!

## AlterX

ciao ragazzi...

dopo aver scaricato e compilato i kernel hardened, vedendo uno strano funzionamento

della macchina (rallentamenti), ho provato a rimettere i gentoo-dev-sources e con gran

sorpresa...non ci sono più in portage!!!  :Shocked: 

Ho anche fatto una sync pensando che ci fosse stato qualche problema...

ma nulla!!Last edited by AlterX on Fri Apr 01, 2005 8:32 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lan

guarda  un po qua...

```

*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.6.11-r4

      Latest version installed: 2.6.11-r4

      Size of downloaded files: 36,460 kB

      Homepage:    http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/gentoo-dev-sources

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2

```

hanno messo il 2.6 nel tree stable ! evviva   :Very Happy: 

Ciao

----------

## AlterX

 *lan wrote:*   

> guarda  un po qua...
> 
> ```
> 
> *  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> ...

 

eh lo so che sta nel ramo stabile...l'ho sto già usando!  :Wink: 

ma se scrivo emerge gentoo-dev-sources, mi dice che devo controllare il nome!!!

----------

## lan

bhe perchè tenere il 2.6 in dev quando pè in stabile? sarebbe una ripetizione  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *lan wrote:*   

> bhe perchè tenere il 2.6 in dev quando pè in stabile? sarebbe una ripetizione 

 

Azz... :Shocked: 

quindi ora non esiste più il kernel 2.4 , giusto?

prima:

    gentoo-sources -> kernel 2.4

    gentoo-dev-sources -> kernel 2.6

giusto?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alemare

ciao! hanno fatto delle modifiche perchè adesso c'è la 2005.0

```
grep gentoo /usr/portage/profiles/updates/1Q-2005

move sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

```

il kernel 2.4 comunque c'è sempre se controlli le versioni dei gentoo-sources

Ciao Alemare

----------

## dappiu

 *AlterX wrote:*   

>  *lan wrote:*   bhe perchè tenere il 2.6 in dev quando pè in stabile? sarebbe una ripetizione  
> 
> Azz...
> 
> quindi ora non esiste più il kernel 2.4 , giusto?
> ...

 

Hanno fatto un merge dei due kernel  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Per usare il 2.4 devi linkare un profile diverso.

----------

## X-Drum

ma a proposito, un po ot rispetto al 3d, chi di voi usa il profilo 2005.0?

io sono rimasto ancora la 2004.2!!!

----------

## dappiu

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ma a proposito, un po ot rispetto al 3d, chi di voi usa il profilo 2005.0?
> 
> io sono rimasto ancora la 2004.2!!!

 

Io lo sto utilizzando senza problemi.  :Smile: 

----------

## neryo

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   ma a proposito, un po ot rispetto al 3d, chi di voi usa il profilo 2005.0?
> 
> io sono rimasto ancora la 2004.2!!! 
> 
> Io lo sto utilizzando senza problemi. 

 

idem  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> ma a proposito, un po ot rispetto al 3d, chi di voi usa il profilo 2005.0?
> 
> io sono rimasto ancora la 2004.2!!!

 

Io. Come detto nella guida linkata non ci sono particolari cambiamenti  :Wink: 

----------

## lavish

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Come detto nella guida linkata non ci sono particolari cambiamenti 

 

Dipende da che arch  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dipende da che arch 

 

Si scusa hai ragione  :Wink: 

----------

## AlterX

 *dappiu wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   ma a proposito, un po ot rispetto al 3d, chi di voi usa il profilo 2005.0?
> 
> io sono rimasto ancora la 2004.2!!! 
> 
> Io lo sto utilizzando senza problemi. 

 

2005.0 anche io

----------

## Simbul

```
*  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

      Latest version available: 2.4.25-r17

      Latest version installed: 2.4.26-r15

      Size of downloaded files: 31,720 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kernel.org/ http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description: Full sources including the gentoo patchset for the 2.4 kernel tree

      License:     GPL-2
```

Syncato 10 minuti fa...  :Confused: 

----------

## AlterX

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> *  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources
> 
> ...

 

gulp... :Shocked: 

prova ad aggiornare il profilo

----------

## gutter

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Syncato 10 minuti fa... 

 

Che profilo linki?

----------

## Simbul

Ci ho pensato dopo... in effetti uso ancora un 2004.3

Il problema però è che mi sono spariti cmq i gentoo-dev-sources da portage!

----------

## AlterX

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> Ci ho pensato dopo... in effetti uso ancora un 2004.3
> 
> Il problema però è che mi sono spariti cmq i gentoo-dev-sources da portage!

 

E' l'argomento principale del mio thread  :Wink: 

leggi su

----------

## Simbul

 *AlterX wrote:*   

> E' l'argomento principale del mio thread  

 

E' proprio per quello che ho postato qui dentro  :Wink: 

Cmq posso capire che abbiano tolto gentoo-dev-sources se gentoo-sources ora contengono la stessa versione. Il problema è che se faccio emerge gentoo-sources mi scarica la 2.4... Quindi come faccio a scaricare la 2.6 se i gentoo-dev-sources li hanno segati?

----------

## btbbass

Prova a controllare nel file 

```
 /etc/portage/package.mask
```

Magari hai nascosto le versioni dei gentoo-sources maggiori dell versione 2.4

----------

## AlterX

 *Simbul wrote:*   

>  *AlterX wrote:*   E' l'argomento principale del mio thread   
> 
> E' proprio per quello che ho postato qui dentro 
> 
> Cmq posso capire che abbiano tolto gentoo-dev-sources se gentoo-sources ora contengono la stessa versione. Il problema è che se faccio emerge gentoo-sources mi scarica la 2.4... Quindi come faccio a scaricare la 2.6 se i gentoo-dev-sources li hanno segati?

 

Ho capito...

se io faccio emerge gentoo-sources, mi scarica i 2.6

penso sia dovuto al fatto che devi cambiare il profilo alla 2005.0

----------

## Simbul

 *btbbass wrote:*   

> Prova a controllare nel file 
> 
> ```
>  /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

Come al solito le soluzioni più semplici sono le migliori...

Ora se solo riuscissi a ricordami perchè mai avevo mascherato i 2.6... boh.

Quindi suppongo che se non altro da questa figuraccia si possa trarre la conclusione che non serve aggiornare al nuovo profilo per avere i sorgenti 2.6 in gentoo-sources  :Wink: 

----------

## btbbass

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quindi suppongo che se non altro da questa figuraccia si possa trarre la conclusione che non serve aggiornare al nuovo profilo per avere i sorgenti 2.6 in gentoo-sources 

 

Si si, confermo, io sono ancora 2004.3, e ho già il kernel 2.6 in gentoo-sources!

----------

## AlterX

 *Simbul wrote:*   

>  *btbbass wrote:*   Prova a controllare nel file 
> 
> ```
>  /etc/portage/package.mask
> ```
> ...

 

Era una soluzione mooooolto remota  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *lavish wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Come detto nella guida linkata non ci sono particolari cambiamenti  
> 
> Dipende da che arch 

 

hai ragione ho dato per scontato x86 quella che uso io :asd:

cmq mi interessa per x86 e amd64

----------

## lavish

ok! Su x86  non è cambiato molto... su amd64 se ti interessa un profilo multilib ci sono grosse sorprese! il passaggio comunque non è indolore su questa arch trattandosi di un cambiamento abbastanza radicale. A parte dei problemini che ho avuto quando il profilo non era ancora ufficialmente rilasciato come stabile, va tutto molto bene, soprattutto le apps a 32bit  :Wink: 

----------

